# Hilfe meine Kois sind tot



## Truthahn (29. Apr. 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mir gestern zwei kleine Kois (9-14cm) gekauft. Die gleiche größe wie meine Goldfische (ca. 8-10 Stk. nur einer ist etwas größer), diese haben die beiden neuen Kois ununterbrochen gejagt und bedrängt heute ware sie tot. Ist das ein normales verhalten oder vertragen sich Goldfische und Kois nicht ??????? Mir ist das ein Rätsel.
Antworten wären nett.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Lucy79 (29. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Hilfe meine Kois sind tot*

vermutlich waren das Goldi- Kerle ...  die wollten mal an die Mädels ran....    tut mir echt leid...    hab leider auch mal Tote ( Goldis) bei Paarungsrangeleien


----------



## hkkleemann (29. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Hilfe meine Kois sind tot*

Das ist ja furchtbar. Wissen dazu habe ich leider auch nicht, aber ich habe in meinem Teich seit November Goldfische vom Freund aufgenommen, damit sie den Winter überstehen, bisher vertragen sich alle. Kois, Goldfische, Sonnenbarsch, Blauorfen, ... aber was das 'normale' Verhalten ist? Bin auch auf die Reaktionen und Antworten gespannt.


----------



## Lucy79 (29. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Hilfe meine Kois sind tot*

die Goldis sind ja gerade ,,rammelig"   warscheinlich lags daran


----------



## Joerg (29. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Hilfe meine Kois sind tot*

Hi Michael,
tut mir Leid wegen der verlorenen Koi.

Es gibt wohl mehrere Ursachen dafür. 
Aktuell ist es noch etwas kalt zum Einsetzen, welche Temperatur hatte das Händlerbecken?
Hast du sie denn langsam an die anderen Wasserwerte gewöhnt und eine Quarantaine gemacht?
Sie sind recht klein für Tosai, es kann sein sie sind etwas schwächer.
Möglicherweise hatten Sie auch schon Stress während des Transports und der Händler hat sie nicht lange genug gehalten.
Bei den Goldies können aktuell schon mal die Hormone rauskommen.


----------



## Truthahn (29. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Hilfe meine Kois sind tot*

Hi Joerg,
also das Händlerbecken war wärmer als mein Teich aber ich habe nur einen kurzen Transportweg habe den Beutel eine halbe Stunde ins Teichwasser gelegt. Habe dann von meinem Wasser dazugetan und nochmals eine halbe Stunde gewartet und dann die beiden frei gelassen. Ja und dann kamen die Goldis + . 
Quarantaine habe ich nicht gemacht.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Joerg (29. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Hilfe meine Kois sind tot*

Hi Michael,
-2°C und +3°C an einem Tag sind in der Regel kein Problem für einen gesunden Koi. 

Die ganz kleinen sind sehr empfindlich. Da sind Verluste nicht selten.

Kauf dir in ein paar Wochen lieber etwas größere, bei denen die Farben dann auch schon besser sichtbar sind.
Einen Koi Fachhändler aufzusuchen und sich eine ordentliche Qualität auszusuchen, sollte sich langfristig lohnen.
Koi werden sehr alt und irgendwann wird dein Wissen darüber größer und du hast mehr Spass an besseren.

Ich hab Anfangs auch gedacht kauf mal ein paar kleine, die Entwickeln sich schon.
Der Züchter selektiert die besseren schon aus und verkauft sie später groß für viel mehr Geld.


----------



## Patrick K (29. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Hilfe meine Kois sind tot*

Hallo Michael
für mich sind deine Goldies die Koimörderevil:evil

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Reptilis (30. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Hilfe meine Kois sind tot*

Morgen,

bei einem Bekannten sind die Goldfische wegen den Kois aus dem Teich gesprungen.
Ich denke auch das die Goldfische daran schuld sind. Wenn es dir nix aus macht müsstest du halt die Goldfische herraus fangen .

Gruß Niklas


----------



## Lucy79 (30. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Hilfe meine Kois sind tot*

..oder mit dem neuen Einsetzen warten bis die Paarungszeit rum ist


----------



## muh.gp (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hilfe meine Kois sind tot*

Hallo,

ich habe auch seit einer Woche ein paar Koi im Teich, allerdings nur bis der neue Teich fertig ist. Da bei mir vor allem drei Goldies im Jagdfieber waren, habe ich sie (die Goldfische) kurzer Hand auf die Strafbank, besser gesagt in den kleinen oberen Teichbereich gesetzt... 

Zum Glück haben sie aber nur den größten Neuzugang gejagt und das war für die Goldies anstrengender... Denn während sie wie wahnsinnig gepaddelt haben, war der Koi mit drei, vier Schlägen mit der Schwanzflosse deutlich schneller! 

Tut mir sehr leid wegen der Koi, man schließt sie ja vom ersten Tag ins Herz.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Truthahn (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hilfe meine Kois sind tot*

Hallo,
ja dann sage ich mal allen Dankeschön für die Antworten. Ich werde dann mal wohl noch etwas warten mit einem neuen Versuch. Wann ist denn die Paarungszeit vorbei ?
Ich würde ja gerne mal ein paar Bilder einstellen aber ich weiß nicht wie das mit dem verkleinern geht. Vielleicht kann das ja mal jemand machen und die Bilder dann einstellen ??.

Im Moment kämpfe ich auch noch mit Algen trotz 36w UVC.

gruß Michael


----------



## muh.gp (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hilfe meine Kois sind tot*

Wer kämpft gerade nicht mit Algen...


----------



## Lucy79 (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hilfe meine Kois sind tot*

Hallo muh



ICH ;-)


----------



## Lucy79 (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hilfe meine Kois sind tot*

@ Michael

lad Dir Tiny Pic runter, damit geht das verkleinern super einfach


----------



## Reptilis (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hilfe meine Kois sind tot*

Morgen,

ich habe Glasklares Wasser. Geht auch ohne Uv-c  Habe nen 2 Kammerfiter nur mit Schwämme und ein paar Filterkugeln. Hat zwar ne Weile gedauert aber jetzt ist er sauber. Genügend Pflanzen nicht vergessen.

Gruß


----------



## Doc (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hilfe meine Kois sind tot*

Als ich damals meinen dicken Koi (55cm) eingesetzt habe, dauerte es zwei Minuten und die anderen Koi sind durch den Teich geschossen, zwei sind herausgesprungen ... zum Glück stand ich neben dem Teich ... nach 30 Minuten beschnuppern war alles gut.


----------

